# Asian Rummynose Info



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Did some more digging:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inle_Lake

The fish has actually been around for a while. The region in Inle Lake in Myanmar has been in political turmoil for the past 2 decades. The asian rummynose is really common and indigeneous to the lake. 20 snails and 7 other fish species have been identified as being found nowhere else in the world. These species are of no siginificant commercial importance to the aquarium trade. I would assume the locals make bait out of this fish.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

here you go
http://www.franksaquarium.com/rasbora.htm
toward the bottom of the page.


----------



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

Really, really should not call this fish a tetra. Tetras are found in South America, Central America, and West Africa, not Asia. I know I'm a bit of a stickler for scientific names with out-of-the-ordinary fish, but this is too much. Drives me almost as crazy as the "White Cloud Tetra," which is a Cyprinid.


----------



## glmory (Jan 20, 2008)

I just saw these at petsmart. Anyone know if they are as good of schoolers as the rummynose tetras?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

glmory said:


> I just saw these at petsmart. Anyone know if they are as good of schoolers as the rummynose tetras?


really? ooh. I gotta go check.

here's some info
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Sawbwa&species=resplendens


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

nice link mistergreen,

I actually just made a profile today on the asian rummynose here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/m...se_Naked_microrasbora_Sawbwa_Resplendens.html

And I used info from seriouslyfish.com, so it's exactly the same. 

The picture I took myself after many tries on fast shutter speed and good timing.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh good dkstr- I really was clicking on this thread just now to say that you should make a profile- you did some good research on this one!!!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> Oh good dkstr- I really was clicking on this thread just now to say that you should make a profile- you did some good research on this one!!!


It's not my research! I just did a lot of googling and cross-referencing.

Right now I keep 40+ asian rummynose in a non-co2 planted 20 gallon long species tank (30" x 12" x 12"). The co-inhabitants are 3 peppered cories, some pond snails and 3 oto cats as clean-up crew. 

I would say they are very timid in the sense that they will never pick a fight and will try to avoid confrontation. However, the males colour really well (dark power blue body with burning orange nose and fin tips). They like to compete for females in a very interesting behaviour. 

What the males do is stalk the female by trying to follow wherever they go, always pitting their nose underneath the female's belly. The females scuttle away but the males are persistent. Then another male would cut in, the female swims away, and then the two-males would battle in a herky-jerky motion, spiralling around each other in a horizontal cyclone. Other males would ensue to join in (usually 3-5 males in a battle) until they get distracted and start chasing the females again.

But most of the time they are lazy and just stay suspended in one area without doing much.

---
Also, they have very small mouths. They need very small bits of food in order to be able to eat them. However, they really like sinking pellets even if the pellets are bigger than their heads. A whole group of 10 will surround one pellet and peck at it until it disappears.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

dekstr said:


> It's not my research! I just did a lot of googling and cross-referencing.


That's a form of research!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

lauraleellbp said:


> That's a form of research!


Oh I meant original research!


----------



## SNSDFAN (Jan 13, 2011)

dekstr said:


> It's not my research! I just did a lot of googling and cross-referencing.
> 
> Right now I keep 40+ asian rummynose in a non-co2 planted 20 gallon long species tank (30" x 12" x 12"). The co-inhabitants are 3 peppered cories, some pond snails and 3 oto cats as clean-up crew.
> 
> ...


*You siad you have 40+ of them in the 20 long.. someone told me i had to many guppies in my 20 long... IM confused???*


----------



## Jroksta (Nov 6, 2011)

Lll


----------

